# itchy ears



## ilovepets (Mar 1, 2012)

my little snickers has been itching her ears lately. i took her out to run now and noticed that she is 'balding' in the same spot on both ears and there is dry skin. i haven't paid attention to how much fur it on the 'back side' of her ear but i would say that some fur is being lost in other places. other than that she is still herself! how can i stop the dry skin/ itchy ears?


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 1, 2012)

I would take her to the vet just in case it's fur mites. Good luck.


----------



## ilovepets (Mar 1, 2012)

can you see the mites? because i do not see anything, and wouldn't that mean that she would be itchy all over? do they sell any type of "rabbit lotion"?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 2, 2012)

*ilovepets wrote: *


> can you see the mites? because i do not see anything, and wouldn't that mean that she would be itchy all over? do they sell any type of "rabbit lotion"?


Ear mites are very, very small and hard to see. 

Here's some info on ear mites that will help you identify an ear mite issue.

http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/rabbit-ear-mites.html#signs-ear

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd take the bunny in. If there are mites or some sort of ear infection going on, you don't really want to just leave it.


----------



## ilovepets (Mar 2, 2012)

ok


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

How's Snickers doing today? Hope you found out what was itching her ears. 

K


----------



## ilovepets (Mar 4, 2012)

we took her to the vet yesterday and they did not see any mites under the microscope. so they gave her Revolution (mite, tick, flea stuff) and if it doesn't go away in 2-3 weeks then she will go back to the vet.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

*ilovepets wrote: *


> we took her to the vet yesterday and they did not see any mites under the microscope. so they gave her Revolution (mite, tick, flea stuff) and if it doesn't go away in 2-3 weeks then she will go back to the vet.


Good news no mites. Hoping it was just hay or a tiny scratch you couldn't see. Or maybe even allergies? Hoping the Revolution makes Snickers feels better and the itchy ears go away soon. And no future vet check needed. 

K


----------



## ilovepets (Mar 4, 2012)

she just got it a few days ago so i dont think it is allergies and it is on both ears so... ??


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 5, 2012)

does she drag her ears on the ground? most bunnies with long ears drag them and they get irritated especially from hay. they can even get infections from dragging their ears on the ground. every now and then ill put ear wipes on ym bunnies ears


----------



## ilovepets (Mar 5, 2012)

well she is a mini lop so they dont really drag on the the but sometime when she sleeps, she lays on her side, but she has always done that so i dont see why it would start now


----------



## candykittten (Mar 5, 2012)

Is she overgrooming herself?


----------



## ilovepets (Mar 5, 2012)

no i dont think so because it is on the same part on each ear and she itches it occasionally so it might be dry skin because the vet didnt find any mites


----------

